# Lazy Larry Strikes Again



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Seems like our friend Larry has been up to more than cutting wood and going on personal grooming excursions:

http://lazylarrybrownie.com/


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Are they sugar free?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

he is very talented …. LOL
but its great he is so lazy ..... how could we ceep up with him if he wasn´t 

Dennis


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"..It takes about 30-45 minutes to fell [SIC] you soul melt "

So just HOW do they FELL your soul? With an axe?... Chainsaw?... LOL!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw that, Mike. Great proofreading, huh?

I actually just heard about this last night. They were doing a story on the local news about how these brownies are illegal. It seems it is okay to market melatonin (which they also spelled incorrectly) as a supplement in pill form, but you can't use it as a food additive.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

What the hell is this ? What is the source of melatonin ? Used to be the human pineal gland (if memory serves) used to be linked to the release of other hormones from the pituitary ? (pre-vet endocrinology) what the hell is it doing in brownies and how the hell did it get there ? I am an old fart for sure, this is just another example of wierd ******************** just whizzing by under my radar ! can you enlighten an old friend ? 
Thanks, Don s havana Fl.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't ask me, but Wikipedia knows all. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melatonin

I was shocked a couple of months ago to find out that my nieces are giving melatonin to their toddlers to get them to sleep more easily.

In my day, Mom just gave me opium, in the form of paregoric. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paregoric


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

at least he is using his own photo on the website…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Alas, I have been found out…ye gads Charles, have you no soul to fell??


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I suspect there is more than melatonin in those brownies, Larry.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Guess you'll be bringing some over to NZ in Oct Larry?? ::::))))))))))))


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

At first I thought these were brownies with marijuana in them. Seems it does the same thing. Right? 
I don't know about all these weird chemicals they put in food, legally or not. 
As for giving this chemical to babies, are people crazy? When I was a child, we just had a bit of Jack Daniels put in out milk, and we slept like…...well, babies!
As for "felling your soul", that one doesn't come a s a surprise to me. I can see the staff editor now, "Yo DUDE. That is TOTALLY how you spell it. No worries maaaan! Now give me another hit of a brownie!"


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

William: That's funny!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Now all we have to do is have Larry hire Madame Thunderp==sy from the street of Love (Haight) to 
deliver these wonderful maryjane enhanced brownies and everyone can relax and sleep easy. My parents
would just yell shut up and go to sleep now, and it worked fine for us five kids. The wonders of modern
science are confusiticating and I do not fell I can go on.


----------



## bgdavid (Aug 16, 2011)

whats wrong with the site. i thought i did a good job on the coding….and the brownies make you sleep. you should try the lizard licks relaxation strips,coming soon sofa king brownies. they are sofa king good…[email protected] for?


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

I kinda thought those were spiked brownies myself.


----------



## bgdavid (Aug 16, 2011)

Melatonin is the only thing in it and is found in plants animals etc….been sold on healthfood store shelfs for years in pill forum….all it does is put you to sleep….most of my clients threw down the sleeping pills pushed by giant pill mills….join the herbal movement…also i build custom cabinets…..which is my love.


----------

